# Favorite history sites?



## PromisedLand (Nov 20, 2006)

Anyone have a favorite history site (world, US or other). I'd be interested in what kind of treasures you all have found.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

The BBC has some interesting stuff.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/

My parents in England record a lot of their tv programs for us. We especially enjoyed Meet The Ancestors.

When my son was about 4 or 5 y/o he made a skeleton out of playdough then dumped a bowl of flour over it on the kitchen table. He slowly started to move the flour away with a plastic knife. When I asked what he was doing he said: " I'm digging up one of those poor dead people out of the ground"

Didn't watch much Barney or Sesame street.


Pauline


----------



## midwsthomestead (Nov 8, 2005)

Here are a few sites we've enjoyed and learned lots from:

http://bensguide.gpo.gov/pt/index.html (just click on the kites at the top...)

http://www.kidsclick.org/topgeog.html (TONS o' stuff on this one)

http://www.historyforkids.org/learn/northamerica/

Hope they help y'all 

~~


----------



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

We use the site of Prof Douglas Linder of the U of Missouri at Kansas Law School. It is called Famous Trials but look to the bottom of the page and you can find a Constitutional Law section too. The site is mainly for older students but younger ones like the photos and time lines too.

http://www.law.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/ftrials/ftrials.htm


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

50 states Unit Studies

American Journeys Eyewitness Accounts of Early American Exploration and Settlement

Explore PA History

History Web Sites to Explore

Historical Fiction for Children. A Bibliography.

History Mystery

Pioneer Games  

There are no renters here


----------

